Ask HN: What would you do if money didn't exist? - hvo
======
humbleMouse
Sex, music, drugs.... oh wait

------
lun4r
Introduce money?

------
logical42
Write a bartering app?

------
IanDrake
money == value

>What would you do if [value] didn't exist?

huh?

